# Great Britain Beach Volleyball team fails with sponsors



## Curt James (Dec 3, 2011)

*Life's a beach... why can't we find sponsors? GB volleyball team struggles to catch advertisers' eyes
*
    By Louise Eccles
December 2, 2011

They cut striking figures and,  performing energetically in the sand in barely there bikinis, beach  volleyball players have no trouble attracting spectators at the  Olympics.

But while the  skimpy outfits help to make it the second most popular event after the  men???s 100m final, they have left the sport with an image problem that  may be putting off sponsors.

Half  a million tickets have been sold for beach volleyball events at the  London Olympics next summer, yet the women???s GB squad has so far failed  to secure major sponsorship.






Bikini stigma: The GB Beach Volleyball Olympic team (l to r): Zara Dampney, Shauna Mullin, Denise Johns and Lucy Boulton

The players believe they may have been hampered by a ???Baywatch with balls??? image. 

The lack of sponsorship means that despite their popularity, the team must in effect pay to play for their country.

Essex-born  Lucy Boulton, 25, who is ranked second in Britain with her partner  Denise Johns, 32, said: ???The outfits will put some companies off.  
'There is a stigma and it is not taken as seriously as other sports.

???But it is a double-edged sword. We have to be realistic and accept that the bikinis also help to get people to the event.???

South  African-born Shauna Mullin, 27, who forms GB???s number one duo with Zara  Dampney, 25, said many people were still ???stuck??? in the mindset that  ???beach volleyball is about sex, not a sport???.

She added: ???Companies aren???t going to part with their money if they don???t think of it as a serious sport. 

'If they see it at a high level, they will hopefully see it is a dynamic and skillful game???. 

Top players earn about £16,000 a year through National Lottery funding, administered by UK Sport and the  British Volleyball Federation, which covers budget hotels and flights  for international competitions.

They have to raise extra cash through sponsorship, prize money and even the bank of mum and dad.





Beauty regime: Shauna Mullin shows off her enviable figure during a beach volleyball match in Brazil

Boulton said: ???I am not complaining, because I am grateful for the funding we  do get. 

'But it would be nice to have a bit more cash so we don???t have to worry so much.???





Denise Johns in action during a practice session in August at Horse Guards Parade





Horse Guards Parade in London was the site of a Beach Volleyball  tournament in August as a test event for next year's Olympic Games

From *Life's a beach... why can't we find sponsors? GB volleyball team struggles to catch advertisers' eyes | Mail Online
*


----------



## banker23 (Dec 3, 2011)

maybe it's because only the one on the left is hot...the other three are kind of homely looking...and that's the only thing that matters in volleyball. Just watch Top Gun...wait a sec those were guys weren't they?


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 3, 2011)

I thought having Visa as your sponsor would be a good thing?

Cheap bastads!


----------

